# Bike Brille mit Korrektur Gläsern -6,5/-7 Dioptrien



## cubegirl1 (20. Juni 2007)

Hi 

Ich habe ein kleiner Problem, und zwar finde ich keine anständige Bike Brille die man mit Korrektur Gläsern in meiner Stärke(-6,5/-7) ausstatten kann.  
Bin für Infos sehr dankbar.  

Grüßle Cubegirl1


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Juni 2007)

Halllo Cubegirl1,

Ich hab da das gleiche problem! -6.75/-7.25
Ich war letzten Sa. bei diversen Optikern in meiner NÃ¤he gewesen.
Von Rodenstock gibt es eine Brille Proact1, die kann bis -10 Dioptrin verglasst werden. Nachteil ist man muss sich auf eine TÃ¶hnung festlegen!

Von Rudy Projekt gibt es die Exception die hat einen Clip zum klappen da kann man dann die farben wechseln. Der groÃe Vorteil ist mann kann die brille auch nach dem Sport auflassen.
Der Nachteil ist du musst mit etwa 180â¬ fÃ¼r die Fassung rechnen!

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

GrÃ¼Ãe aus der Pfalz 
Pfalzgott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (20. Juni 2007)

Ich ( -6,5/-7 Dioptrien ) habe eine Bolle Microedge, sieht recht übel aus, aber Topfunktion. Gibts sicher noch gebraucht bei ebay zu kaufen.

Die klare Scheibe hat so eine kontrastverstärkende Beschichtung.


----------



## OptiMist (21. Juni 2007)

Las das mit der Brille. Die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit sind Brillen mit Innenclip und auch bei denen ist die sicht mit Stärken über 4.0 bescheiden.
Versuche es unbedingt mit Kontaktlinsen, du wist begeistert sein.


----------



## Hoeger (22. Juni 2007)

cubegirl1 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe ein kleiner Problem, und zwar finde ich keine anständige Bike Brille die man mit Korrektur Gläsern in meiner Stärke(-6,5/-7) ausstatten kann.
> Bin für Infos sehr dankbar.
> ...


Hatte auch -6,75/-7.25 und letztendlich habe ich mich Lasern lassen.


----------



## Richelbach (22. Juni 2007)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Las das mit der Brille. Die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit sind Brillen mit Innenclip und auch bei denen ist die sicht mit Stärken über 4.0 bescheiden.
> Versuche es unbedingt mit Kontaktlinsen, du wist begeistert sein.


Hallo
Ich habe -4,5 und -2,75 und habe wenn ich mit dem Rad unterwegs bin Tageslinsen drin. Hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme. 
Und die Sonnenbrille ist auch günstiger.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Pfalzgott (23. Juni 2007)

Und was hat dich die Laser-OP gekostet?
Ich hab auch schon mit dem gedanken gespielt das bei mir machen zu lassen!

Gruß Pfalzgott


----------



## Pfalzgott (23. Juni 2007)

Hoeger schrieb:


> Hatte auch -6,75/-7.25 und letztendlich habe ich mich Lasern lassen.



Und was hat dich die OP gekostet? 

Gruß Pfalzgott


----------



## hai-nik (23. Juni 2007)

cubegirl1 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe ein kleiner Problem, und zwar finde ich keine anständige Bike Brille die man mit Korrektur Gläsern in meiner Stärke(-6,5/-7) ausstatten kann.
> Bin für Infos sehr dankbar.
> ...


das wäre doch was für dich http://www.swisseye.de/html/modell_vision.html


----------



## Hoeger (23. Juni 2007)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Und was hat dich die OP gekostet?
> 
> Gruß Pfalzgott


Ich habe es im Augenlaserzentrum in München machen lassen. Komplettpaket mit Voruntersuchung und allen Nachuntersuchungen kostet ca. 4700 Euro (mit Femtosekundenlaser anstelle Keratom) . Falls Nachgelasert werden muss, kostet es ca. 170 Euro. Bin auf jeden Fall begeistert, sehe nun ca. 120% auf beiden Augen, vorher blind wie ein Maulwurf.


----------



## nL!gHTeNeD (24. Juni 2007)

sorry falls das jetzt bisschen weit vom thema entfernt ist, aber könntest du evtl. mal den unterschied zwischen keratom (die übliche variante oder?) und einem Femtosekundenlaser erläutern? habe das nämlich auch vor (hab -8/-7,5). das der preis keine rolle spielt, dürftest du ja nur zu gut verstehen, wenn du auch mal "blind wie ein Maulwurf." warst 

ach ja - wegen dem thema  :
@cubegirl1: wie wäre es denn mit einem "normalen" aber einfach größeren und sportlicheren brillengestell, da kannst du dir jedes beliebige glas in beliebiger ausstattung/tönung reinmachen lassen? bei ner dunklen sonnenbrille fällt auch der fette rand durch die gläserstärke kaum auf, ich mach es selbst so und bin ganz zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (24. Juni 2007)

Hoeger schrieb:


> Ich habe es im Augenlaserzentrum in München machen lassen. Komplettpaket mit Voruntersuchung und allen Nachuntersuchungen kostet ca. 4700 Euro (mit Femtosekundenlaser anstelle Keratom) . Falls Nachgelasert werden muss, kostet es ca. 170 Euro. Bin auf jeden Fall begeistert, sehe nun ca. 120% auf beiden Augen, vorher blind wie ein Maulwurf.



Ich schließ mich meinem Vorschreiber an! Der unterschied würde mich auch interessieren!

@Cubegirl1: Ich hab mir gestern beim Optiker(Fielmann) Die Uvex Lightning ausgesucht, die wird jetzt direkt verglast mit normalen Brillengläßern, da es mit den Sportsgläßern von r+h nicht klappt!
Bin mal gespannt wie es wird!

Werd mich dann wieder melden!

Ps: Hier ein Bild der Uvex Lightning


----------



## Hoeger (24. Juni 2007)

â¬nL!gHTeNeD schrieb:


> sorry falls das jetzt bisschen weit vom thema entfernt ist, aber kÃ¶nntest du evtl. mal den unterschied zwischen keratom (die Ã¼bliche variante oder?) und einem Femtosekundenlaser erlÃ¤utern? habe das nÃ¤mlich auch vor (hab -8/-7,5). das der preis keine rolle spielt, dÃ¼rftest du ja nur zu gut verstehen, wenn du auch mal "blind wie ein Maulwurf." warst
> 
> ach ja - wegen dem thema  :
> @cubegirl1: wie wÃ¤re es denn mit einem "normalen" aber einfach grÃ¶Ãeren und sportlicheren brillengestell, da kannst du dir jedes beliebige glas in beliebiger ausstattung/tÃ¶nung reinmachen lassen? bei ner dunklen sonnenbrille fÃ¤llt auch der fette rand durch die glÃ¤serstÃ¤rke kaum auf, ich mach es selbst so und bin ganz zufrieden!


Hallo

bei der Lasik-Methode mit einem Mikrokeratom wird ein Flap (Hornhautdeckel) mechanisch abgehobelt und weggeklappt, um die darunter liegende Hornhaut mit dem Laser zu korigieren. Bei der Methode mit dem Femtosekundenlaser (1 Milliardstel-Sekunden-Laser) wird der Flap berÃ¼hrungslos erzeugt. Vorteil: kann auch bei sehr dÃ¼nnen Hornhaut benutzt werden, ist gleichmÃ¤ssiger und die Gefahr einer Infektion gibt es nicht, der Flap haftet besser nach dem Lasern wenn er zurÃ¼ckgeklappt wird und die RÃ¤nder heilen schneller.


----------



## nL!gHTeNeD (25. Juni 2007)

heißt das, dass auch sensiblere hornhaut behandelt werden kann? (okay, bist jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht so der experte  ) Das wäre aber klasse, denn meine hornhaut ist schon ganz schön strapaziert worden in ihren vergleichsweise jungen jahren, vertrage z.b. schon keine kontaktlinsen mehr. 
das hatte mir schon immer etwas sorgen bezüglich der op gemacht aber mit dieser methode könnte es ja doch problemlos gehen! yippee


----------



## cubegirl1 (25. Juni 2007)

Hi 

vielen Dank für die Infos!! Lasern wär schon supi aber da muss ich noch recht viel sparen. Werd mein Glück evtl. mal mit Kontaktlinsen versuchen.

Viele liebe grüße cubegirl1


----------



## Bartenwal (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ich fahre die Rudy Project Perception und bin zufrieden.


> PERCEPTION
> 
> Eine einzigartige Lösung für alle, die auf Korrektion angewiesen sind. Sehr leichtes Gestell aus Grilamid (R) TR55 LX mit kaltverformbaren Bügelenden und Nasenstegen, jeweils mit hautfreundlichen und antiallergischen Megolauflagen, bietet bestmöglichen Tragekomfort und optimale Anpassung. Der ebenfalls sehr leichte und abnehmbare Clip-On nimmt Korrektionslinsen bis zu -7dpt.auf. Der "Flip-Up"-Aufsatz mit den auswechselbaren Gläsern, die es in verschiedenen optional erhältlichen Tönungen gibt, kann einfach nach oben geklappt werden und ermöglicht so freie Sicht ohne Verlust der Sehstärke. Bei Bedarf kann der Flip-Up-Aufsatz auch ganz entfernt und eine mitgelieferte Abdeckung stattdessen aufgeklippt werden.



Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Pfalzgott (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo 

Ich bin enttäuscht, soeben hat mich mein Optiker angerufen und mir mitgeteilt das die Verglasung der Uvex in meiner Stärke nun doch nicht möglich ist!
Hab mir jetzt mal ne Uvex Synergy zur Ansicht bestellt, die soll laut Optikerin(Die Ahnung zu haben scheint) mit Wechselscheiben verglaßbar sein!
Wenn mir die nicht gefällt werd ich wohl ne PSO Swing Pro 40 von Alpina testen!

Grüße aus der Pfalz 

Pfalzgott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (28. Juni 2007)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin enttäuscht, soeben hat mich mein Optiker angerufen und mir mitgeteilt das die Verglasung der Uvex in meiner Stärke nun doch nicht möglich ist!
> Hab mir jetzt mal ne Uvex Synergy zur Ansicht bestellt, die soll laut Optikerin(Die Ahnung zu haben scheint) mit Wechselscheiben verglaßbar sein!
> ...



Ich sage es dir nur ungern, aber die Optikerin hat keine Ahnung. Richtige Sportbrillen, mit entsprechender Durchbiegung der Gläser, sind grundsätzlich nur bis +/- 4,0 sinnvoll zu verglasen. Sonst werden die Verzerrungen einfach zu groß.
Nochmal der Tipp. Versuche Kontaktlinsen. 
Ich bin selbst Optiker und kein freund von Kontaktlinsen, aber dieses Jahr trage ich welche. Meine Stärke ist -4,0 und das Sehen ist mit Linsen wesentlich besser als mit den besten individuell gefertigten Sportgläsern von Rodenstock.


----------



## Pfalzgott (28. Juni 2007)

OptiMist schrieb:


> Ich sage es dir nur ungern, aber die Optikerin hat keine Ahnung. Richtige Sportbrillen, mit entsprechender Durchbiegung der Gläser, sind grundsätzlich nur bis +/- 4,0 sinnvoll zu verglasen. Sonst werden die Verzerrungen einfach zu groß.
> Nochmal der Tipp. Versuche Kontaktlinsen.
> Ich bin selbst Optiker und kein freund von Kontaktlinsen, aber dieses Jahr trage ich welche. Meine Stärke ist -4,0 und das Sehen ist mit Linsen wesentlich besser als mit den besten individuell gefertigten Sportgläsern von Rodenstock.



Hallo Optimist,

Ich hab vor etlichen Jahren Kontaktlinsen mal ausprobiert, aber nur Probleme gehabt, irgendwie vertrage ich sie nicht! Trotzdem DANKE!!!
Welche Sportbrillen würdest du den verkaufen?


Gruß Pfalzgott


----------



## PhyrePh0X (28. Juni 2007)

hihi, ein optiker der ne brille braucht, ist das eigentlich pflicht fürn optiker? Dachte immer in den Filialen tragen die nur Brillen mit Fensterglas 
Zum Thema: Ich hatte Jahrelang ne arschteure Adidas Brille mit Clip-in, in Stärke 3 oder so. hatte mehrere nachteile: Der Clip ansich ist recht klein, du hast dann quasi so gut wie kein peripheres sichtfeld mehr (heisst das so?), und wenn man viel fährt nervt das irgendwann tierisch. Zweitens: Selbst mit ner grossen Tönung sieht man den Clip von aussen, sieht einfach ******** aus 
Ende vom Lied: Konnte keine Kontaktlinsen tragen, also kam der Laser dran. 
Alles in allem eine gute Entscheidung, und wenn man das auf viele Jahre rechnet hab ich sogar jede menge ärger und geld gespart.
Man könnte sich natürlich nen Integralhelm holen und darunter dann seine normale Brille tragen


----------



## Pfalzgott (28. Juni 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> hihi, ein optiker der ne brille braucht, ist das eigentlich pflicht fürn optiker? Dachte immer in den Filialen tragen die nur Brillen mit Fensterglas
> Zum Thema: Ich hatte Jahrelang ne arschteure Adidas Brille mit Clip-in, in Stärke 3 oder so. hatte mehrere nachteile: Der Clip ansich ist recht klein, du hast dann quasi so gut wie kein peripheres sichtfeld mehr (heisst das so?), und wenn man viel fährt nervt das irgendwann tierisch. Zweitens: Selbst mit ner grossen Tönung sieht man den Clip von aussen, sieht einfach ******** aus
> Ende vom Lied: Konnte keine Kontaktlinsen tragen, also kam der Laser dran.
> Alles in allem eine gute Entscheidung, und wenn man das auf viele Jahre rechnet hab ich sogar jede menge ärger und geld gespart.
> Man könnte sich natürlich nen Integralhelm holen und darunter dann seine normale Brille tragen



Und wieviel musstest du für´s Lasern hinlegen?

Gruß Pfalzgott


----------



## S.D. (28. Juni 2007)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ich schließ mich meinem Vorschreiber an! Der unterschied würde mich auch interessieren!
> 
> @Cubegirl1: Ich hab mir gestern beim Optiker(Fielmann) Die Uvex Lightning ausgesucht, die wird jetzt direkt verglast mit normalen Brillengläßern, da es mit den Sportsgläßern von r+h nicht klappt!
> Bin mal gespannt wie es wird!
> ...



Ich hab´ mir die Uvex lightening small geholt.
Angeblich soll die Direktverglasung allerdings nur bis + / - 4 D. möglich sein.

Gruss


----------



## OptiMist (2. Juli 2007)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Hallo Optimist,
> 
> Ich hab vor etlichen Jahren Kontaktlinsen mal ausprobiert, aber nur Probleme gehabt, irgendwie vertrage ich sie nicht! Trotzdem DANKE!!!
> Welche Sportbrillen würdest du den verkaufen?
> ...


Wie  bereits gesagt kannst du mit deine Stärke keine stark gewölbte Sportbrille nehmen.  Ich habe noch eine Rudy Project Perception,
http://www.rudyproject.de/?m1=2&m2=1&art=Brille&model=Perception
wenn dir der Windschutz ausreicht, könnte die funktionieren.
Geh aber vielleicht noch mal zu Fielmann und lass dir ein Paar Eintageslinsen schenken. Die sind viel besser als vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## PhyrePh0X (3. Juli 2007)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Und wieviel musstest du für´s Lasern hinlegen?
> 
> Gruß Pfalzgott



so ziemlich genau drei grosse scheine.hängt natürlich von der klinik und deinen dioptrien ab.viele fliegen für die op auch in die türkei,da hätte ich nur 2 grosse scheine bezahlt,angeblich top ärzte da.aber das augenlicht ist mir dann doch zu wichtig um am falschen ende zu sparen


----------



## Daniel12 (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe auch die Rudy Project Perception - an sich tolle Brille, seht gut von der Funktionalität für Radfahrer und auch sehr robust. Der für mich größte Nachteil liegt im mangelnden Windschutz, ab ca. 25 km/h fangen bei mir die Augen durch den Windzug zu tränen an, ist sehr unangenehm...
Mal sehen wie lange ich damit klarkomme, ich finde das echt lästig. Sonst kann ich über die Brille nur Gutes sagen.
Gruß, Daniel

PS: Augenlasern in der Türkei, da gab es vor Kurzem einen interessanten Bericht im fernsehen, die hygienischen Bedingungen ließen in den OPs dort sehr zu wünschen übrig, es gab Patieneten die nachher mit Infektionen zu kämpfen hatten...


----------



## Pfalzgott (13. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sportsfreunde!

Ich hab endlich eine passende Brille gefunden!
Die Uvex Sportsonic MC ne normale Sportbrille mit Wechselgläsern,
Dafür gibt es dann Adapter die mit der Sehstärke verglast werden (bei mir -6.75/-7.25)
Wie auf dem Bild gut zuerkennen!

Schönen Gruß aus dem Herzen des Pfälzerwaldes!

Pfalzgott


----------



## Mack_21 (13. Juli 2007)

ich habe mir die adidas evil eye gekauft. die gibt es mit 3 wechselscheiben und korrekturclip. bin damit sehr zufrieden...
eventuell konnt ihr bei r+h mal nachsehen, die bieten eine sportbrille mit optischen gläsern an. nennt sich sports bei denen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (14. Juli 2007)

Mack_21 schrieb:


> ich habe mir die adidas evil eye gekauft. die gibt es mit 3 wechselscheiben und korrekturclip. bin damit sehr zufrieden...
> eventuell konnt ihr bei r+h mal nachsehen, die bieten eine sportbrille mit optischen gläsern an. nennt sich sports bei denen



Hallo Mack21

die gläser von rupp+hupprach lassen sich leider nicht in meiner stärke anfertigen!
R+H war auch mein erster Gedanke gewesen, für weniger kurzsichtige natürlich eine gute Möglichkeit!

Gruß Pfalzgott


----------



## Larf (14. Juli 2007)

PhyrePh0X schrieb:


> so ziemlich genau drei grosse scheine.hängt natürlich von der klinik und deinen dioptrien ab.viele fliegen für die op auch in die türkei,da hätte ich nur 2 grosse scheine bezahlt,angeblich top ärzte da.aber das augenlicht ist mir dann doch zu wichtig um am falschen ende zu sparen



Ist ein sehr schwieriges Thema, aber auch bei renomierten Ärzten kann man Pech haben: ich habe im weiteren Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der sich an der Uni Klinik in Freiburg hat lasern lassen. Hatte vorher um die -5 Dioptrien, nach der Operation war zunächst alles prima. Nach 3-4 Monaten fingen dann aber die Probleme an: ein ständiger Schleier vor den Augen, er sieht alles verschwommen, teilweise auch doppelt...
Daher sollte man immer daran denken, welche Risiken es _immer_ gibt und sich nicht zu leichtfertig an einem der wichtigsten Organe operieren zu lassen.


----------



## RyoBerlin (8. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal gibts auch Lokal irgendwo so ne Brillen? 

Wobei eigentlich find ichs auch schon zu extrem aber normale Sonnenbrillen mit Sehstärke sind ja dummerweise meist zu klein und bringen als sonnenbrille höchstens was im Auto


----------

